# Any issues using an UTH with a false bottom?



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry if this topic has been covered already, but I couldn't find any pertinent threads with the search function. 

I'm currently in the planning stages of my first viv (another escapee from the aquarist ranks, here) and wanted to know if anyone has experienced issues installing an under tank heater directly under the water reservoir of a false bottom setup. My intent is to start a 3 sided clay wall viv in a 18 x 24 zoo med terrarium, so not sure how viable of an option mounting the heater on a side panel would be. Any info, insight, or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance, folks!


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

chances are that unless your keeping your tank in a cold basement or such that you wont be needing the heater at all. Keeping the tank cool enough is probably going to be more of a challenge.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

I am what many would consider a polar bear. Even in the winter, I sleep with the window cracked and the fan on. Even with my aquarium heaters set to 78, I can expect the temp to be around 70 in the AM. I know that such a drop is not a huge deal for the frogs, and might even be beneficial, but I'm afraid that without the insulating properties of water, the drop might be even more severe. No plans for livestock anywhere in the near future, so I will have some buffer time with just plants to get everything sorted. Thanks for the quick reply, Bobzarry!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I put a small submersible heater in 3 of my vivs about 8 years ago. The tanks typically had about 1.5 inches of standing water in them. They worked fine for several months but then I realized that I was in desperate need of 37 more groups of frogs! So I unplugged them and just got a small heater for the room. 

The one thing I would like to point out is that the thermostats in tank heaters typically are pieces of junk. Turn your heater up to high and then plug it into an external thermostat like a RANCO unit used for chillers. Then the Ranco will just cycle your heater on and off as needed. I take it you are considering using a heater kind of like a heating pad that the entire tank sits on? That sounds like the way to do it. Then use a false bottom with an inch or so of standing water at all times. Your temperature sensing probe (from the Ranco), should be in the water, NOT just in the tank. You can get a good deal on a Ranco at CoolWorks.com - Summer Jobs and Seasonal Jobs in Great Places


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info, Pumilo. After further reading, I have decided to go with an under gravel heating cable, like those used for planted tanks.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Heat is typically more dangerous for these frogs than cold. If you do decide to use any type of heater - please make sure it's easily removable. If the thremostat were to fail and keep cranking out heat, you'd have some quickly roasted frogs.

A drop of 8 degrees, especially from 78 to 70 is not at all a problem for most species.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Welcome to the hobby, I used undergravel heaters placed directly into the substrate of some 55 gallon tanks I used for my adult breeder tincs.. This has a two-fold benefit, keeping the heat up and adding humidity. The tincs loved it, but like Pumilio said.. you will eventually add to your collection and the idea becomes outdated. 

Peter Keane


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you both for your input. What I meant about the fish tanks, is that even with the heater cranked all night, there is still a significant oscillation throughout the day. I have a small unheated fish tank for plant clippings and scraps, and that tops out at around 72 by the time I get home from work, and sits closer to 62ish when I wake up in the morning. If I honestly had to choose between my comfort and the frogs, I just wouldn't get them  

As far as expanding in the frog hobby goes, we'll have to see how I like it first. At this point, any new frog tanks would have to come at the expense of my aquariums, and as beautiful as these little creatures are, they ain't no fish. The glass should be delivered at some point during this week, and I'll be sure to keep records of how the temps behave before making any decisions re: heating. Thanks for bringing up the necessity of being able to access the heater, AfterDark! I hadn't thought of that, and was actually planning to put the heating cable under the false bottom, and behind the clay wall as well. If anything, it will have to be wired through the siphon port, I guess. Pending more input on the under tank heater, it seems that may still be a somewhat better option. How reliable is the zoo med programmable thermostat? The ranco ones are at least 2x the price, and I'm not sure how much cost I'm willing to sink into this just recently burgeoning project.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

The other benefit to an under the tank heater is that you can replace it without tearing your tank apart if it quits putting heat out. Sorry bout the jacked up link I supplied.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

> At this point, any new frog tanks would have to come at the expense of my aquariums, and as beautiful as these little creatures are, they ain't no fish.


Mmm hmm. We've heard that before. Famous last words, lol. 

Can your frogs be put in their own room with a small room heater? Just thinking ahead for when you transition all your fish tanks to frog tanks.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

what about the possibility of the glass cracking with the heater in the tank???


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

frogface said:


> Mmm hmm. We've heard that before. Famous last words, lol.
> 
> Can your frogs be put in their own room with a small room heater? Just thinking ahead for when you transition all your fish tanks to frog tanks.


Hah, you may be right... Have been reading up on the ranitomeya thumbnails, those things are frickin otherworldly. After cutting my teeth on some leucomelas, that may have to be a future project, lol. As far as giving the frogs their own room, living in NYC, there's not really that much in the way of extra space in my apartment. 

Judy S, I'm not quite sure what you mean. The cable heaters are usually installed on a series of suction cups. I was more worried about the glass cracking with the UTH, but the prevailing opinion amongst the herp folks at my aquarium forum is that the layer of water should insulate the glass from any sudden temp changes. I just need to be careful never to empty the reservoir completely. 

No worries about the link, pumilo. I just googled the brand. Those things are pretty pricy compared to some of the herp specific ones. Are they really worth the extra expense?


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

A friend of mine used flex watt heat tape under a terrarium he kept in his basement. As it warmed and evaporated the water in the bottom of the tank it kept the in tank conditions warmer and more humid. Worked very well for him. The best thing you could do is to hook the under tank heater up to a thermostat to prevent overheating.


----------

